# STANDARD OIL CAN



## glass man (May 21, 2011)

A few weeks ago I was lucky enough to get out of the house a bit and even to go to an antique place with NINA not too far from where we live.

 I was sitting in the yard of this place looking at what looked like a coomom 5 gall...what I thought was a can..maybe you knoe the type I mean?

 Well it was pretty rusted as the lady that lived at the house and sells antiques out o0f it left  it out in the weather..

 I saw some embossing on this and on closer look it said "STANDARD OIL CO">

 I am curious if any one knows why a milk looking 5 galleon can would have this on it?Of course I know it is because Standard Oil  co. used it for some purpose ,but for what?Did oil come in 5 gall. cans in the 20s-40s or so? Or was it maybe used to hold old oil taken out ou cars for some reason?

 The person wanted $25 for it which we didn't have...would just like some info on it if any body has any...Would be a cool thing for NINA'S uncle who is a big car/and go with collector.THANKS!!JAMIE


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2011)

Yes oil came in 5 gallon cans, they were used alot by garages..... tons of them on E-bay...

 http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/Collectibles-/1/i.html?_nkw=5+gallon+oil&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## glass man (May 23, 2011)

THANK YOU!!! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> A few weeks ago I was lucky enough to get out of the house a bit and even to go to an antique place with NINA not too far from where we live.
> 
> ...


 

 Meant to say a common 5 gall. milk can...there is one like it in the ebay link...JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 24, 2011)

I saw 2 in the milk can style. Farms used them too, tractors used a lot. Older total loss systems used even more.[]


----------



## glass man (May 25, 2011)

THANKS ERIC! JAMIE


----------

